# SMTP auth + confixx + Suse 9.2



## Spranta (5. Mai 2007)

Moin

kann mir einer erklären wie ich SMTP Auth mit Postfix einstelle. Ich betreibe aufen Server noch Confixx da muss man ja sicher auch was beachten. Das System ist ein Suse 9.2

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Mai 2007)

Fuer SMTP-Authentication mit Postfix benoetigst Du Cyrus SASL.
Ich hab das damals nach dieser Anleitung erfolgreich einrichten koennen.


----------



## Spranta (10. Mai 2007)

hmm geht das auch einfacher?


----------

